# Kobe! And MORE KOBE!



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

These are two dog park visits split into one post.









He became fast friends with this pup.









I adore the way he greets dogs coming in. He sits down, keeps his distance, and lets them approach on their own. :hug:









Another of his greetings.









Stalking a scent....









Surprise! It's found!









And thoroughly sniffed.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Met a Husky..









Played with a Husky!


















Iz stalking the herder!









More play buddies!









Even more!









The police can't catch me!









Oops, was running towards the police....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Met more huskies!


















Looking muddy and pleased with himself..









REALLY pleased with himself.









Now that we're leaving the dog park...









It's very very important to wash your paws.









And it's very very very important....









To make a mess while doing so.









Yeah, he's still pleased with himself. Does he have any other expressions?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

aw Kobe ..... you adorable fluffy cloud monster you....


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

He is such an amazing looking dog but I would hate to be the one to try and keep him clean!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

mustlovedogs123 said:


> He is such an amazing looking dog but I would hate to be the one to try and keep him clean!!


I didn't even have to bathe him after he got muddy. The mud just dried and fell off. Everything else he cleaned up himself.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

RBark said:


> I didn't even have to bathe him after he got muddy. The mud just dried and fell off. Everything else he cleaned up himself.


Thats awsome my dog is always dirty and he is black!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kobe reminds me of a giant marshmallow puff! Such a pretty dog.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> Kobe reminds me of a giant marshmallow puff! Such a pretty dog.


I call him the Fluffy Cloud Monster


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You know...some people are very presumptious. Why on earth would you think anyone would want to look at pics of Kobe? Oh, wait, we ALL do! :becky: My favorites are of him washing his feet. Was he really trying to clean them off or just playing in the water fountain?

I'm glad he found some friends to play with.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

RBark said:


> I didn't even have to bathe him after he got muddy. The mud just dried and fell off. Everything else he cleaned up himself.


I wish my dog would do that...he doesn't seem to know how to clean himself. haha
You dog is gorgeous.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> You know...some people are very presumptious. Why on earth would you think anyone would want to look at pics of Kobe? Oh, wait, we ALL do! :becky: My favorites are of him washing his feet. Was he really trying to clean them off or just playing in the water fountain?
> 
> I'm glad he found some friends to play with.


He's just playing in the water foundation. He has some bizarre obession with digging water out of anything (small ponds, kiddie pools, etc.)


----------



## eb014 (Apr 18, 2011)

love the pics of him waiting for the dogs to come in, and washing his paws!! so beautiful


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Kobe is soooo handsome!!



RBark said:


> I didn't even have to bathe him after he got muddy. The mud just dried and fell off. Everything else he cleaned up himself.


The only time I wash Denali is after the beach because of all the irritating salt and sand, and smelly things she's rolled in. You can see a gnat land on a white dog, but they really don't seem to stay dirty even after getting all muddy. I sometimes have to wash her legs and underbelly after a particularly muddy day, but the rest is fine.
THIS was a bath day lol:


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

sibe said:


> kobe is soooo handsome!!
> 
> 
> The only time i wash denali is after the beach because of all the irritating salt and sand, and smelly things she's rolled in. You can see a gnat land on a white dog, but they really don't seem to stay dirty even after getting all muddy. I sometimes have to wash her legs and underbelly after a particularly muddy day, but the rest is fine.
> This was a bath day lol:


what did you do?!?!?!?! 

Welcome back, RBark!!!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I am so jealous, I want a wash and wear dog like that. A big white marshmellow fluff ball that stays clean. 

Some people get all the luck.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kobe looking like that tells me he is one happy dog!  Almost looks like my little ratter after an afternoon of fun digging! LOL!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE the way Kobe sits back and lets the other dog do the approach. Having Rotties I can tell you, that is NOT how they do it. They do the run directly at the other dog and look them right in the eye. Not the best greeting and it has gotten my dogs in trouble over the years. They always seem shocked when the other dog gets uptight about their "friendly greeting" It is one of those areas where breed matters, I guess. ha ha You would think they would be able to speak dog though, wouldn't you? 

Kobe as always looks like the most comfy tv watching pillow ever.  He is awesome!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, that was definitely a bath day


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

What is Kobe?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

KodiBarracuda said:


> What is Kobe?


Malamute/Husky mix


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Where did he get his white-ness from? OR am I talking about the wrong dog?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Where did he get his white-ness from? OR am I talking about the wrong dog?


Huskies and Malamutes do come in all white colors.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I love your dog. He's gorgeous!


----------



## petlover84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Koby is a very good looking dog..


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

KodiBarracuda said:


> What is Kobe?


Polar Bear. Don't believe what anybody else says, particularly RBark.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Polar Bear. Don't believe what anybody else says, particularly RBark.


I think that adequately describes Kobe. And I don't believe most of what comes out of RBark's mouth! :becky:


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Kobe is stunning!


----------

